# DRO install on a PM30MV



## advmaker (Sep 12, 2020)

When I bought the mill last year I didn't really understand the importance of a DRO. Eventually I got tired of chasing marks on workpiece and manual layouts. I realized that I would have spent only $500 more on the same mill with 3axis DRO installed. I got a discounted 2axis PM DRO shipped for $360. 

Oh well. 

At least I learnt to drill and tap cast iron. It was a bit unnerving but I was able to do 8 holes including breaking 2 drill bits. The fun part was designing brackets for both x and y. My basic fab and TIG skills really helped.

Was really fun to get this done. Looking forward to using the R functions in a future project.













Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## raven7usa (Sep 12, 2020)

Got my PM 30 with DRO installed. No regrets at all for the $500 spent. Can't imagine not having it.


----------



## fursphere (Oct 4, 2021)

On your Y axis scale - any issues with oil / coolant / chips and whatnot dropping down and interfering with the reader?


----------



## Pescadora (Dec 22, 2021)

After 26 months .... none. Usage? We've already rebuilt the spindle. Five zeros!


----------

